# Medidor de potencia (watimetro) y perdida ROE (espurias)



## yager (Feb 11, 2010)

hola amigos me preguntaba si se podra hacer un vatimetro  para medir la potencia de nuestros experimentos en RF y  lo mas importante medir o saber las perdidas de la señal RF sera que se puede armar el circuito?
En mi caso quiero saber si no hay perdida de señal en un transmisor FM  con 100watts (MRF317) con antena gamma y cable de 20m (50ohm)
gracias y sds.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 11, 2010)

Saberlo sin medir, es imposible...


----------



## ghbu (Feb 14, 2010)

Fijate en el laboratorio en mis paginas, tienes varios circuitos en medidores de roe, miden roe y potencia 
http://www.compuradio.es/
un saludo


----------



## superpower (Feb 14, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/equivalencia-transistor-30165-new/
Fijate en este post.
Espero te sirva.
Saludos.


----------

